

 Apple says Steve Jobs has died. - agotterer


======
anigbrowl
Sad news. He was in the same league as Thomas Edison or Henry Ford.

------
zaius
I was honestly kind of expecting this. A person like Steve Jobs doesn't step
away from everything that defines him unless something is seriously wrong.

------
jeiting
Thanks Steve.

